
A very simple air quality app as a side project - benoitvallon
http://www.air-colors.io/
======
kinow
What dataset are you using? Wonder if that'd be possible to add support to New
Zealand and maybe Brazil as well :-)

~~~
benoitvallon
I am using the data from the EPA
([http://www.airnow.gov/](http://www.airnow.gov/)).

I also built the API to get the data from that source. So to add more
countries I would need to get the data from others environmental agencies and
populate my database. It is totally doable, fortunately the data from
different agencies are often using the same notation standard. However the
APIs are most of the time slightly different and it would take some time.

On the technical point of view, I am using Compose.io as my database is
MongoDB and I already need to store 700,000 documents (10 moving days) which
is not so much but takes some space anyway and cost me money every month
($36). So if I want to add more data and keep the app free I would need to
change my database provider or even my database. I would love to do it, I am
thinking of Postgres on AWS but I don't have the time right now.

------
colinbartlett
Very nice! What's the technology uses to build it? Native? Obj-C or Swift? Or
a hybrid framework like Ionic?

~~~
benoitvallon
Thanks :)

I am using ionic for the app. I wanted to test this framework while doing a
real app. For the back-end, the API is build with express on AWS and I store
my data in mongoDB on Compose.io

So far, I can say that ionic was great to use. I did this project in May of
last year even though I didn't push it in the App Store before October. In the
meantime I did other App projects with react-native
[https://github.com/benoitvallon/react-native-nw-react-
calcul...](https://github.com/benoitvallon/react-native-nw-react-calculator)
and I can say now that I would definitely go with react-native if I had to do
it again.

About ionic, I had a few difficulties with performance at the beginning, the
app wasn't really smooth but it turned out to be more the Mapbox map that I
used as a background than ionic itself. And after rethinking a few parts of
the app, the experience for the user was nice.

